# Which route from Germany to Italy?



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

Everytime I type my route into Via-michellin or my autoroute, I get several different methods of getting to my destination.

We are travelling from the eurotunnel to the Black Forest then onto Lake Constance and then lake Garda....


Should I go from calais to Brussels and through Luxembourg or through France reims and then across ??

Should I go over the Brenner pass or through switzerland?

or is there any other better routes?


----------



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Steveo,

I always travel on satnav checking the route against map as required but I can outline the route we came back from Italy on earlier in the year.... To travel through Switzerland will cost you as will the Brenner Pass...twice, as you pay for a vignette under 3.5tons, or Go-box over 3.5tons and also for going through the Brenner Pass (10euros)

I would say you are on the right track heading for Luxembourg (cheap fuel) via Brussels or thereabouts...you can travel via Lille and then pick up autoroutes in Belgium from there as it avoids Brussels.

From Luxembourg into Germany heading for the Black Forest and Lake Constance then travel across to pick up the Kempten route to Austria (A7/Fussen) there are new extensions to the autobahn here which are very good and will take you on through Austria via Heiterwang, Biberwier, Petz, the Fern Pass/Reischen Pass which are both scenic (lake with church steeple protruding!!) and toll free. This route is used by a lot of Germans etc travelling south as it is free and will take you into Italy via Bolzano and then on down to Lake Garda. We found the north end of Lake Garda quieter and there is a Stellplatz in Riva del Garda at 50cents per hour!! The west side of Lake Garda has more challenging driving!!?

Ensure you don't join the Innsbruck autobahn as you will need a vignette/go-box for that...the non toll route runs alongside the autobahn then takes you up through the mountains. We use the Reisemobil Bordatlas as it gives you all the Stellplatzs in Germany plus another book for the other countries...Vicarious Books have also just bought out Campsites in the Mountains which includes Germany, Austria and Italy....and we also use ACSI.

Good Luck and any further questions pm me.

Tony


----------



## chass (Dec 16, 2009)

Should I go from calais to Brussels and through Luxembourg or through France reims and then across ?? 

Should I go over the Brenner pass or through switzerland? 

or is there any other better routes?

I prefer Luxembourg & Brenner pass, Always stay a night in Remich at the marina on the Mosel


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

How much cheaper is the fuel in Luxembourg ?


How much more time does it add to a journey if not using a toll road?


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

last year we returned from Italy via Milan, then Bellinzola and over the San Bernadino to Chur, and onto Lake Constance and into the Black Forest and the Titisee. We then had to go to pick up supplies in the Champagne Region but normally I would go up to Luxembourg and across to Calais.

We don't use toll roads now unless the alternative takes up lots of time or goes thro some city centres but using viamichelin you can set the same via's and set it for no tolls or tolls allowed and get their times for the alternative journeys, its just a bit of time to do it one evening when there's nothing else to do.

The time saving really depends on what speed you cruise at on the motorways, and on the number of towns and villages you would go thro on the alternative roads. However there are an increasing number of high quality roads and dual carriageways (esp in France) where not much time is lost at all.

Altho I understand there are Go box free routes thro Austria (we're 3.8tonnes) I've avoided Austria since we upgraded. However when we were 3.5 I have meandered about avoiding the vignette roads but I found it difficult to be sure which roads we were allowed on without a vignette.

Now over 3.5t, the 10 day pass for Switzerland is cheaper than the year pass for 3.5 and less. So we've taken to having a day or three in Switzerland for each journey out and return, now that we've got the time

cheers alan


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Fuel in Luxembour 10 days ago was 99 cents or 85p. Not bad. Germany averaged at 1.16 euro and Austria was euro 1.07. Slovania 1.18. In Croatia now but havent seen prices yet. Only gettting onto internet now and then so may not be able to reply back quickl
chrisy


----------

